# Anyone Interested in a Free Reef Boat?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a boat that has already been converted half way into a reef. Rebar has been attached and is ready to sink. Gutted and all. Would anyone be interested in getting it off my hands? I need the trailer under it for another boat project. Thanks. And if this is "Against the law" to talk about making reefs, please go easy as i did not know. Thanks.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not against the law to talk about making reefs.....However, the materials that are legal and are very sticked.

Boats, IE: Fiberglass is not on that list and is therefore illegal.

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureau...nts/LAARSPolicyandProcedures3July2007_000.pdf


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

The article states:
_charter fishing/diving captains have been building “private” or __“personal” artificial reefs for at least forty years. (*The term “private” does not confer exclusive *__*usage rights to an artificial reef; once the reef is built, anyone that finds it may utilize it.*_

I love that part. I wish these smart &*^% who think they own the ocean & reefs would read this.​


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is it? I am not looking to sink it but I could use something I can tow with my boat as a barge to carry my reefs out.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*reef hauler*

Not intending to derail this thread, but I have a large boat hull suitable for hauling reefs (with some work). 26' long, 9 1/2 feet wide. Contact me if interested. [email protected] Sea-r-cy


----------

